# TCR Advanced 0 or TCR Advanced SL 3



## kapitan (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi there,

Aside from the frame and components, are there any more major differences between the Advanced 0 and the Advanced SL3? There's a slight difference in their price and I feel the decision of buying will only be really influenced by the rider's preference between mechanical Ultegra or the Ultegra Di2. Is the frame difference that much? If one were able to get both bikes at the same price, which one would you consider?


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

There is a big difference between TCR 0 and TCR SL 3. The frame on the SL 3 is lighter and stiffer than the TCR 0.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

*my 2c*

It depends what you're going to use it for. 
If you're racing it, the SL would probably be the go but if not, the frame difference is probably outweighed by the addition of Di2 with the Advanced 0 for most riders.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Sl3 over the 0 any day of the week. That's the decision I made on my other thread.
I can't stand the color scheme giant went with on the 0. Yes it's a little more expensive then the sl3, but that's for the electronic shifting.

My lbs was willing to move the di2 over to the advanced 2 at no charge, if that's the color I wanted. Now that was a difficult situation.

If you like the color of the 0, then I would tell you that the electronic shifting is worth it.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Please see my post "comparo-testing" form a couple of weeks ago on this forum.

For me the answer was obvious. After owning the SL for a while I'd make the same call for sure.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

icsloppl said:


> Please see my post "comparo-testing" form a couple of weeks ago on this forum.


To save everyone searching;
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/giant/comparo-testing-280968.html


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Great comparo, Sven. I have the 2010 SL3 and absolutely love it. Do you think the 2012 would be a significant upgrade? Was thinking of just upgrading to Ultegra Di2 EOY or early next.

Cheers


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

socfan12 said:


> Great comparo, Sven.


I can't take any credit: refer *icsloppl*


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Apologies, icsloppl! I read the comparo with my ipad, enlarging the text window to full width of the ipad so didn't see the name.

It also turns out I have a 2011 after I looked into it. I think that's the year where a significant improvement to the frame was made so I may be good with just getting the Ui2...


----------

